# 6 weeks 6 days pregnant, no heartbeat on u/s



## hyacynthe

Hi everyone,

I am feeling very anxious. I went for an ultrasound today. According to the calculated date, I am right under 7 weeks, however, the ultrasound tech said I was measuring more like 5.4-6.5 weeks. There was a yolk sak, and what looked like the beginning of a fetal pole but no heartbeat. She said there was a very faint flickering, but that it could have been my own heartbeat. The tech told me not to be too discouraged yet, and to come back in a week, but I'm freaking out!

I've had a lot of symptoms, mainly horrible sour stomach, acid reflux, some nausea. I was really sick last night, but I'm not feeling quite as sick today, (not great, but not horrible), so i'm really scared that this is the beginning of the end. I've been reading a lot of women's stories online, and for some it seems like this is a precursor to a miscarriage. I've had HCG levels checked once or twice a week, and they've been rising normally. I'm not having any spotting or cramping.

I haven't talked to my doc after the u/s appointment (it was at the hospital), so I plan to call her tomorrow to see what she thinks. I don't know how I will get through the next week!

Nicole


----------



## michelleclare

Good luck next week hun, your still in with a chance:hugs:


----------



## sharebear

I know it's easier said than done, but try to relax until your next U/S. Hopefully the calculated date was overly optimistic and you were just too early to detect a heartbeat! I have my first U/S next week, too, and I am quite nervous. I will be hoping for the best for you. :flower:


----------



## jenmcn1

When I was pregnant with my son, I went for an ultrasound (thinking I was 7 weeks pregnant)....I was actually measuring 5weeks 6days along...and there was the TINIEST flicker...to the point that the technician asked me to hold my breath...and there was a more experienced technician helping, because they could BARELY see the heartbeat...BUT it was there...and now my son is a healthy 2 year old! So there IS hope...and if you are THAT early, anything before 6 weeks is VERY VERY hard to see on an ultrasound. Even the MOST experienced technicians can have a hard time with finding a heartbeat!


----------



## MagicalLeigh

Good luck! I hope the wait goes fast for you.


----------



## MrsHogan212

I am going through the EXACT same thing. My 2nd scan was yesterday, they measured me at 5 weeks 6 days, but I expected to be closer to 7 (They said it's still too early to tell, so after a week of unbearable waiting I was turned away with no answers). Now I have to wait until next Thursday to find out if there's any hope. I know how hard it is . . . I spent two of those days last week laying on the couch feeling so sad and hopeless. But, a few of those days I also felt happy and hopeful. I would say to try and stay busy, but I know it won't matter. Nothing we can do this week will make it any easier until we know that our LOs are fine. I wish sticky baby dust on us both! 
Hang in there.
xoxo


----------



## hyacynthe

thanks so much everyone for the positivity. 'mrs hogan', it seems you and I are in the same boat, I have my next ultrasound next Thursday as well! Between the lack of a heartbeat this morning, and feeling less sick today (although I still have a stomach ache, just not as bad, and my boobs are still swollen), i've just allowed my nerves to get the best of me. 

I also spent about a half an hour crying on the bed, until my husband found me and talked me out of it. He has 4 children from his first marriage, and he said what he learned is that it's not an exact science and you have to learn to just 'go with it' during pregnancy. He thinks that I'm fine, so I'm trying to remain upbeat, although this will be the longest week ever. And he assured me that if it doesn't work out, we will get through it, and keep trying.

nicole


----------



## Shandijo

Hey hun,
I have all the same symptoms + and I am 8.5 weeks pregnant. DO NOT WORRY ABOUT THE ULTRASOUND!!!!! My husband's daughters mother (quite the mouth full) had a u.s done at about 8 weeks b/c she was not feeling well and they wanted to check on the baby. The doctor was horrible! Stated that she could not find the heart beat and to come in in 2 weeks to make sure things are ok. Did not comfort or anything. Needless to say she was not happy. But everything turned out fine and they have a beautiful healthy 4 year old (Too bad the mother ended up being psycho). I had an ultrasound done at 6 weeks and we could see a VERY faint heart beat :). It is VERY common to not be able to see the heart beat until the 8th week even later. So do not stress it's not good for you or the baby. A week is a horribly long time to wait but just keep thinking happy thoughts. I am sure your baby is ok. if you are not have severe abdominal pains with spotting or bleeding you more thank likely are ok. If you are consistently throwing up and have a fever talk to your doctor. If you are having a miscarriage chances are you WILL know. Good luck and update us next week :D


----------



## Mamabel

Well, it sounds to me like the ultrasound machines or the expected measurements must be wrong!! How could so many of us be calculated at seven weeks, but measuring at six! Exact same thing for me, and I am so glad I read this post, as now I will worry less about the baby's size. I was seven weeks, but she measured in as six weeks at the U/S. I knew a heartbeat was a long shot that early, but got lucky and saw it. I forewarned the technician that I would cry if it wasn't there, but I cried anyway when it was...with relief. But, after reading some of the posts on misdiagnosedmisscairraige.com, it sounds as though many, many heartbeats begin in weeks seven and later. I know you'll worry regardless, but don't despair!


----------



## Dailyns Mom

I had a scan Monday, no pole or HB measuring 5w 6d. Today I saw it beating 115 measuring 6w 2d. That is only 3 day difference, time makes a huge difference in these babies on an u/s. Good luck to you, I am sure everything is just fine!


----------



## hyacynthe

thanks everyone, your posts mean so much to me. This is my first pregnancy and everything is new and scary. I had never even heard the term 'fetal pole' until a week or two ago, lol. 

I am going to just try to go with it as my husband recommended. It sounds like there are a lot of us who are not seeing much in the u/s at weeks 6 or 7, so I will try to stay optimistic.


----------



## minties

Did you have a vaginal scan with the wand, or just the usual one on the tummy?


----------



## Beut

Ah hunni please try not to worry x I had what I thought was my 7+3 scan and she put me as 6+3. So confusing and the same thing your going through happened with my DD who's 8. I will be keeping an eye on this post as next week I'm sure you will have your mind put to ease x x


----------



## _jellybean_

Want to add...that it's wonderful that your Hcg levels are rising normally. That is a huge deal, and really makes me think that everything will be okay:) Sending you hugs...please keep us updated. I had so many complications in the beginning, and as of now, everything is okay. Sending more hugs:hugs:


----------



## jojo23

hey hun i just had my scan yday and im 6 weeks and the same thing could see the yolk sac etc but they could see the little flicke and my tech told me thats the start of the ehartbeat and ill go back in 2 weeks and she said it will be much clearer... i had the trans vaginal scan(internal) because she couldnt see anything at all on the abdomen scan.... she was very happy with that and said it mathced the gestational age perfectly...i thought i was 8 weeks btu my cycles were reallly long so i obviously was ovulating later than i thought!! hang in there hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gk1701

These posts make me feel better. I didn't have a period in August. My last LMP was September 5. Got my BFP on October 8. Went for my 6 week + scan on October 21 and all they saw was a sac measuring 4 weeks 4 days. I have my next scan on November 1. The doctor was not reassuring so I feel worried.


----------



## lisab1986

Wishing you all the luck in the world..hope you just got the dates wrong!


----------



## Mamabel

Thanks to Beut for your post above. I am also 7 weeks, 4 days today! So relieving to see your measurements there too.


----------



## Beut

Mamabel said:


> Thanks to Beut for your post above. I am also 7 weeks, 4 days today! So relieving to see your measurements there too.

Your welcome hun x My dates are 100% accurate as my lmp was 5th sept and i was getting faint positives 30th sept so im going with that and been told that when i go for my next scan that the dates will prob be the same x


----------



## hyacynthe

Hi guys, I was feeling better, but just started getting nervous again.

My doctor called me to review the ultrasound from last week (it was done by a tech at the hospital). She confirmed that the u/s technician measured me at more like 5 weeks 6 days (rather than closer to 7 weeks according to my date). She said that they saw the yolk sac and fetal pole but no heartbeat yet. She said that the HB is usually detected between 6-6.5 weeks. I told her that i was anxious, and asked her if I should be worried right now. She sounded a little reserved about it, but said, no and to wait for the next u/s (which is this Thursday).

I know I am hanging onto and reading every nuance of what my doctor and the tech are saying, but I'm just so nervous!!!!!

I know that none of you are psychic and can tell me what will happen, but your support and stories really help me.

thanks 
Nicole


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Aw hun I had this, according to my dates I was 7+5 then I started spotting so I went for a u/s and all they could see was the sacs and said I was about 5+5 which shocked me. Went back two weeks later (the longest 2 weeks of my life) and there was a flickering heartbeat. I'm now 12+3 and hear the HB at home everyday xx


----------



## MrsHogan212

Hyacynthe,

We really are in the same boat . . . I had started to feel a little better, even optimistic until today. I had to go into my clinic for a suspected UTI, and the nurses were all like, "Oh, your scan didn't go well...when do you go back? What do you think? We'll be thinking about you." They were so sweet, and I almost lost it. I was trying to read into every little comment to try and find out if they had seen something in my chart that told them something! Of course, it's craziness. They don't know anything, the doctor doesn't know anything, and the ultrasound techs don't know anything! 

The only thing that makes me feel better is when I remember that even with all their tests and fancy equipment, they're just guessing (at best). During these weeks of waiting, I have read countless stories of women who had their scans and came back with dates that made no senseand their babies were fine! Of course, not every story ends well, but that's just life. Remember the odds are with us. More than 80% of pregnancies end up with healthy babies. I think I've come to terms with whatever they tell me. But, I guess I better, because I don't have a choice ;-) We'll be ok. No matter what. 

Hang in there. Thursday is almost here and hopefully we'll both have answers. I'll be thinking of you and still wishing that sticky baby dust for us both.

xoxoxo


----------



## hyacynthe

thank you, it is so good to hear this. I still certainly feel pregnant (heartburn, nausea, sore boobs, tired). I haven't had any pain or spotting. My husband thinks it's just too early, and I'm praying he is right. This has been the longest week, waiting for my next ultrasound. I cannot wait until Thursday!


----------



## MrsHogan212

What time is your appt on Thursday? Mine's not until 3pm, so I'll have all day to obsess...

;-)


----------



## shescrafty

Just wanted to tell you I've read your posts and I'm hoping the best for you. Sounds like you and your husband are right and it's just too early. Sometimes doctors sound reserved or cold because they have to be careful about emotional involvement or speculation, and then being wrong. So they err on the more conservative side in certain cases so as to cover their own asses, excuse the language :) So, keep an open mind. I think its a good sign that theres no bleeding or pain. I know how you feel, I haven't had a scan yet....just one LOW initial blood draw that I've been worrying myself over for weeks so I can relate to the waiting game. It SUCKS. But knowing that its out of my control has helped...and my appointment is this wednesday so fingers crossed for me and you this week that we get a little reassurance so we can relax :hugs: xoxo


----------



## hyacynthe

Thanks everyone. My scan is at 2:00 pm on Thursday. i'm supposed to go back to work afterwards, which will of course be impossible if I get bad news. I am hoping that we will both be able to post good news here Thursday afternoon!!!!


----------



## minties

Are they going to do a transvaginal scan?

When I went in at 5+4, they did the usual through the tummy one and said "sorry, I don't see anything, you're not pregnant". Then the tech gave me the tissues to clean my belly, and I was getting up to go, and she's like "Oh hang on a minute, lets try a vaginal wand scan". And boom, there was a teeny little Thomas with his heartbeat flickering away.

Anyway best of luck to you!


----------



## 3boys

im sure it was just too early hun, my hospital refuses to scan women before 8wks because of the same problem. xx


----------



## jojo23

hey hun try keep positive(hard i know!) but i bet anything it was too early, as i said in my previous post i thought i was 8 weeks going for my scan and i was only 6 but the tech said that when i go back they could put me forward a week, until you get in your third tri i dont think they are ever 100% on dates, my cousin went from having a 16th may due date to a june due date and ended up having her baby the 3rd may lol! hang in there xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsHogan212

Thinking about you today, hyacynthe ;-)


----------



## NotNic

Hiya, I had a scan at 6+5 to work out my dating. I was told not to expect a heartbeat until at least 7+ weeks, so I didn't even ask if there was one. It didn't even occur to me to be worried about that at that stage. I did have a heart beat, but had I gone by my last LMP and my doctor's dates, and not by my gut feeling, I would have been completly freaked out to have been measuring so small. In fact by my reckoning I thought I would be 7+2, so I still turned out to be half a week behind what I was expecting.

Even though these scans are suppossed to be accurate in the first tri (as apparently every baby regardless of parent's height grow at the same rate), the technician still said don't be surprised if you end up gaining a week or getting put back by a few days at the 12 week scan. They grow so much daily that it is still very much a guess work. Your baby's heart might even have started just a few hours after your scan. Good luck for your next one. xx


----------



## hyacynthe

hi guys,

I wish I had some good news, but I don't have the greatest. I had my ultrasound today. I was measured at 6 weeks 2 days. I did have some growth since my last ultrasound. They were able to locate a heartbeat, but it was only 78.

The tech spoke with one of the doctors and I was basically told in so many words it was a 50/50 shot. I have to go back in a week for another u/s to see if the heart rate has increased or decreased or stopped.

Also, for the past 2 days, my symptoms have significantly decreased. I was nauseous with a bad sour stomach for about 2 weeks, and it's lessened significantly. I know that symptoms can come and go, but combined with the heart rate, I'm not feeling good about this.

I am really afraid that this is the beginning of a miscarriage. I am SO depressed. This was my first pregnancy, and I was so looking forward to having a baby. I'm 32, so I know I still have time, but this is horrible.


----------



## MagicalLeigh

:hugs: I hope you scan next week goes good for you guys.


----------



## Mon_n_john

I am so sorry to hear that hun. You are right, it doesn't sound good but I have heard of miracles before so you never know. I will pray for you.


----------



## princessnay

Thinking about you! In the same boat. My next scan is next Thursday and to be honest I'm petrified! You wait so long for two lines then it's panic stations! I hope everything goes ok for you xxxx


----------



## hyacynthe

thanks everyone. I'm really devastated. Trying to deal with it


----------



## Mummyjohnson

Oh honey, this must be a very worrying time. I really hope you get a good result at your next scan. Bigs hugs x x x x x


----------



## CharlotteLove

I am so sorry. Try to be hopeful! It can't hurt.

I really wish you the best.


----------



## jenmcn1

so sorry to hear this...but it's not over till its over hun! Keep positive as difficult as it is...I will be keeping you in my prayers and please keep us updated! xx


----------



## MrsHogan212

I don't have good news after my scan . . . there was some growth, but not enough. and they diagnosed me with a missed miscarriage. I have a D&C scheduled for tomorrow morning. I feel awful&#8212;empty, sad, angry . . . but it helps to imagine my little angel baby in the arms of my Dad (who I lost 3 months ago).
Thanks for all the support of you ladies. It helped in ways you'll never know. I wish you all H&H 9 months, and maybe I'll be back one day soon.

xoxo


----------



## hyacynthe

I am so sorry to hear about you, too. I don't know what to say, I know the utter disappointment and sorrow. I was so hoping both of us would have good news, but I suppose it is not meant to be. I wish you the best of luck tomorrow.

I am bracing myself up for what I feel is the inevitable. It would be different if I still had all the morning sickness symptoms of a few days or a week ago, I might have more hope, but they are pretty much gone. The only symptoms I still have are swollen boobs, constipation, and lightheadedness. My main symptoms are gone (nausea, heartburn, churning stomach, reflux). i know sometimes symptoms can come and go, but this combined with the low heart rate....... I know it's not over until I get a definitive answer, but i'm so scared to give myself any hope. I would rather it just be over now than drag on, which is what I'm afraid of. 

Trying to come to terms with this. I am just feeling so much loss. Not to dump here......but I lost my precious dog a few months ago, she was only 3 and it was like losing a child, she was my best friend. I was SO excited when I got pregnant, as my due date was very close to the day she passed away. i thought it was a sign. With the likely pending loss of this pregnancy (my first), and my dog's death, I am just feeling so much grief.

thanks for listening,
Nicole


----------



## Jaybug0115

Try not to fret hun. The doctors calculations were a week off on me. they said I was 7w1d and all they saw was a yolk sac. went back two weeks later and there was my little bean hb and all. If you have long cycles then more than likely you are probably around 6 weeks or so. I have 32-34 day cycles and didn't ovulate until cd 19 to 21. I actually got into a argument with this one doc as he said his calculations were right. But the doc at my second u/s asked me how far along I thought I was and I told them that day that I was 7w6d and guess what I was right! So my reg ob used my date to determine my due date. if you saw the starts of a fetal pole i'm sure your little bean will show itself on your next scan.


----------



## KendraNoell

Don't want to read through all 5 pages but my first u/s at 6 weeks was a flicker as well. There was not a steady heartbeat until my 8 week scan. I think you will be fine, stay positive!!


----------



## hyacynthe

I just wanted to thank you all for your feedback and support. Don't know what I would have done without this place!


----------



## hopeforamirac

please don't give up hope, growth and a heartbeat are great signs :)


----------



## mommylam

They sometimes miss things. I just had my 3rd ultrasound on Tuesday and I was 9 weeks and 2 days. My doctor did the scan and when she tried to do the vaginal she couldn't even find my uterus (it's tilted) and frankly she had gone through this at 5 weeks and 5 days.....I'm not sure why she didn't let me stick with high risk scans. Anyhow....

She moved to an abdominal scan and after searching around for awhile told me that things looked bad and that their was no movement or heartbeat in my "embryo"...her words.....not mine. Also she said that the "embryo" was measuring at only 8 weeks instead of over 9. I was so sad because at 6 weeks and 3 days in high risk I saw and heard the hb and everything looked great!

So she continues on with the scan and then asks me to hold my breath......and then she says.....oh look right there.....theres the heartbeat!!! Well now I'm thinking everything looked bad and baby was measuring small....but she remeasured and said nope baby is right on track, fluid looks good, heart looks good.....everything is perfect. That's what she told me not 5 minutes after she had basically told me that the baby had died!!!!!

I hate all these early scans as they cause more heart ache and confusion then peace of mind! I truly feel that you'll be just fine. My numbers continued to look good even after my "empty sac" was found at 5 weeks and 5 days......just don't let them get you down. They had me stuck to the side of the wall for weeks!!!

Hang in there!!!


----------



## hyacynthe

thank you so much for the hope. I can't tell you how much i'm praying that there will be a stronger heartbeat next week. I guess I'm also trying to be realistic and prepare for the worst.

nicole


----------



## 3boys

am i right in thinking your scan is today? if it is i hope you get great news! x x


----------



## Kristin52

I think things will be okay! That early they can't get an accurate date of how far along you actually are, so some growth and a HB is a great sign! I'm guessing you were probably just really really early! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hyacynthe

Hi guys,

I just got back from my appointment, and the baby didn't make it. It was still measuring the same as last week, and there was no heartbeat.

I am feeling devastated and numb........and hurt, and angry.

Waiting to hear from my doctor to schedule a D&C.

nicole


----------



## samjc1531c

nicole, im so so sorry for you and your family i cannot imagine how devestated you are.xxxxx


----------



## hyacynthe

thank you, I appreciate the kind words. It's still a shock. I can't help but feel like the past month was such a WASTE. I was so sick and gained 5 pounds for nothing. It's so depressing. And worst of all, I feel like I have nothing to look forward to. It's horrible.


----------



## 3boys

Im so sorry hun! I went through the same thing in march so i know how you feel, if you ever want to talk pm me.


----------



## hyacynthe

thanks you for the support, it is just so disheartening. I was so looking forward to being a mom :-(


----------



## MrsHogan212

So sorry, hyacynthe. I guess our stories remained similar to the end&#8212;I was so hoping to read about a different outcome for you. I had my d&c exactly 1 week ago, and all I can tell you is that it gets better (even this quickly). It gets better both emotionally and physically. I was very prepared for it, because I just felt that something was wrong, but nothing ever really prepares you. I will say that the procedure itself was quick and painless. Afterwards, I've had cramps but no bleeding whatsoever. I do wish my hormones would level off . . . the mood swings are awful sometimes. 
It's devastating right now, I know. But, soon we'll both feel hopeful again. It's so important to recognize your loss and do whatever it is you need to do. Don't let anyone tell you how to feel or when you should be feeling it. I learned this over the summer when my Dad passed away.
Stay strong, hun. {hugs}


----------



## babydoll06

I'm very, very sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how you're feeling right now, but I sincerely wish you the best. :hugs:


----------



## NihilSineDeo

Nicole, praying for you!!!
So sorry for your loss :(


----------



## heavyheart

so sorry for your loss, i totally understand how your feeling right now. Take one day at a time and i hope soon the days bring better things again xxx


----------



## NickyNack

Really sorry for your loss :hugs: xx


----------



## babynewbie

so sorry hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cliqmo

I am so sorry Nicole, I went through it in March and it is just awful xx


----------



## hopeforamirac

:hugs:


----------



## helensamantha

So sorry :hugs: xxx


----------



## Missmarie87

It was weird I felt not pregnant the other week, so I took another txt thankfully said positive still.. Hope all is okay.xx


----------



## _jellybean_

My heart breaks for both you and MrsHogan. I am so deeply sorry for your loss. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## November11

I am in a similar situation. My doc said 11 days ago that I was 5 weeks 6 days according to my u/s and my husband and I saw the flicker on the monitor of what appeared to be the baby's hb. I asked the doc what it was and he said he thinks its the heartbeat but wouldn't confirm. I then had another u/s yesterday and we saw no heartbeat. Doc immediately wanted to schedule a d&c. I told him I was not ready as it all seems to be happening so fast. According to my calcs, I was 6 weeks 4 days yesterday (I'm fairly certain as I was taking chlomid) I now have an appt scheduled for a second opinion with another doc next Thursday. Am I in denial that it could just be a dating issue, or is there still hope?


----------

